# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  Ελληνικό χρυσό μετάλλιο στην κατηγορία E Mondial 2012

## ROSSIGNOL

1 Ελληνικό χρυσό μετάλλιο στην κατηγορία E με 93 πόντους Norwich μελανικο

(V44 GR ΚΟΣΜΕΙΣ Κωσταντίνος)

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Εδώ έχουμε το παλμαρες για το Mondial 2012.

http://com-espana.org/com/concursos/...res_Grupos.pdf

----------


## aTomGR

επίσης ο πανέρας στο f2-42 
και τα 2 αποτελέσματα τόσο του γιώργου όσο και του κώστα τα θεωρώ τεράστιες επιτυχίες αν σκεφτεί κανείς τη ελληνική πραγματικότητα.

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

ελληνικό χρυσό μετάλλιο και από τον πανερα γεωργιο κατηγορια f042 με 94 πόντους (g29 gr paneras georgios 1°)

----------


## mitsman

Σας ευχαριστουμε!!!!!!!

Μπραβο!!!! χαιρομαι πραγματικα πολυ!!! Μπραβο μπραβο μπραβο!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους τους Ελληνες συμμετέχοντες που κατέβασαν πουλιά στο Παγκόσμιο
και ιδιαίτερα στους Κοσμή Κώστα και Πανέρα Γιώργο!!

----------


## mariakappa

ΕΛΛΑΔΑ Σ'ΑΓΑΠΩΩΩΩΩ :Happy0064:

----------


## dogoulisd

ΜΠΡΑΒο μπραβο και στους δυο και συγχαρητηρια σε ολες τισ ελληνικεσ συμμετοχες.

----------


## dogoulisd

Α και μια παρατηρηση(οποιοσ ξερει απανταει)γιατι οι Ιταλοι και ΟΙ Ισπανοι σαρωσανε σε ολο το διαγωνισμο?λογο αποστασης η μηπως τα τελευταια χρονια εχουν καλυτερα πουλια απο τους Βοριοευρωπαιους?

----------


## vag21

:Anim 19:  :Happy0064: μπραβο στα δικα μας παιδια.

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Είναι όπως το είπατε, γιατί οι Ιταλοι και οι Ισπανοι  εχουν καλυτερα πουλια από τις άλλες χώρες

----------


## vag21

καποια στιγμη θα μπορουσαμε να δουμε και καποιο βιντεο με τους πρωταθλητες?

----------


## jk21

Τακη γιατι πιστευεις οτι ειναι πιο καλα τα πουλια; η παραμετρος εξωτερικο περιβαλλον σε συνηθως κλειστες εκτροφες στους οργανωμενους εκτροφεις ,δεν νομιζω να ειναι ο βασικος λογος .τα ειδη των πουλιων ειναι κοινα σε καθε κατηγορια διαγωνιζομενων .ξερεις καποια βασικη διαφορα στους τροπους - μεθοδους εκτροφης των βορειοευρωπαιους με τους νοτιους; γνωριζεις κατι συγκεκριμενο που να συζητιεται εκει;

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Δημήτρη δεν είναι το ότι εγώ τι πιστεύω, είναι που  τα αποτελέσματα το λένε αν διάβασης το "παλμαρες" είναι εύκολο να το διαπίστωσης,

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Σε γενική φάση ποτε ένας εκτροφέας δεν θα μαρτυρήσει τα μυστικά που τον κάνουν πρωταθλητή, αν κανεις μια βόλτα σε όλα τα forum στην Ευρώπη λένε τα ίδια και τα ίδια δεν βγάζεις ποτε άκρη με αυτά, αν θέλεις να πας μπροστά και να ανεβάσεις την ποιότητα τον πουλιών στο εκτροφείο σου θέλει πολλές γνώσεις και πολλά λεφτά για να το πετύχεις.

----------


## jk21

Τακη με παρεξηγησες ... δεν ειπα οτι αμφισβητω οτι λες .πραγματι αν τα αποτελεσματα γερνουν προς εκτροφεις ορισμενων χωρων αυτο κατι σημαινει .απλα ρωτησα σαν ατομο που εισαι εκτος ελλαδας και εχεις ερθει σε επαφη με εκτροφεις που βρισκονται εκει αν εχεις διαπιστωσει διαφορες στην εκτροφη τους σε σχεση με τους βορειους λαους .οταν η επιτυχια ειναι γενικη σε ενα ευρος χωρων δεν μπορει να οφειλεται σε ξεχωρα μυστικα καθε εκτροφεα ,γιατι κατι τετοιο θα μπορουσε να συμβει και σε αλλες χωρες.προφανως ειναι καποιες μεθοδοι και πρακτικες στην εκτροφη που υπαρχει εμφανης διαφορα επιλογης  στους νοτιους σε σχεση με τους βορειους .

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Καλημέρα Δημήτρη, δεν νομίζω να ίπαρχοι διαφορα στους νοτιους με τους βορειους σε σχέση με την μέθοδο εκτροφής, η διαφορα που εγώ βλέπω είναι τα οικονομικά μέσα και η βοήθεια που έχουν η εκτροφής από την ομοσπονδία τους, για ένα μικρό παράδειγμα για να με καταλάβεις το Παγκόσμιο που γίνετε τώρα στην Ισπανία, αν μπορούσες να κοιτάξεις πως έχουν μεταφέρει τα πουλια η ομοσπονδίες θα διαπίστωσης ότι η Ιταλία είναι πρώτη σε αυτά για ποιον λόγο?  Έχουν μεγάλα φορτηγά εξοπλισμένα για τέτοια ταξίδια, κλουβιά πλαστικά και μοντέρνα με μεγάλες διάστασης πεντακάθαρα, και παρα πολλά άτομα εθελοντές που ταξίδεψαν μαζί με τα πουλια, στην αίθουσα που έβαλαν τα πουλια για τον διαγωνισμό δεν είναι ένας που θα τα συντήρηση και θα τα επίβλεψη, είναι παρα πολλά τα άτομα που είναι υπεύθυνα, ο κανονισμός τις COM για τα παγκόσμια είναι κάθε χωρα είναι υπεύθυνη για τα πουλια που φερνή στον διαγωνισμό, δηλαδή ο μεταφορέας παρακολουθεί τα πουλια τους δεινή νερό σπόρια καθαρό κλουβί παρατήρηση για την υγεία και πολλά αλλα, για εμενα είναι λογικό όταν βλέπουμε πως είναι οργανωμένη η Ιταλοί να έχουν και τα περισσότερα μετάλλια.
Πάρε ένα άλλο παράδειγμα, ένα ωραίο καναρίνι που έχει όλα τα στάνταρ για να είναι πρωταθλητής, ταξιδεύει σε ξύλινο και μικρό κλουβί που δεν είναι καθαρό χωρίς νερό η μάλλον το νερό χύθηκε και λέρωσε και το καναρίνι που είναι στο κλουβί, φτάνοντας με τόσο μεγάλη ταλαιπωρία στο παγκόσμιο περιμένει την "σηρατου" για τον "εκλοβισμο" του βάζουν και μια τροφή που δεν του αρέσει νερό που δεν το αλλάζουμε και σε περίπτωση που δεν είναι στεγανή η ποτίστρα έχει φυγη το νερό, κατά την γνώμη σου όταν θα έρθει η ώρα για να το δή ο κριτής σε πια κατάσταση θα είναι αυτό το καναρίνι? Υπάρχει για αυτό το καναρίνι περίπτωση να πάρει πoλους πόντους? Δεν νομίζω όχι !!! "γιαφτο" λέω πως χρειάζεται πολλά λεφτά για τον εκτροφέα και για την ομοσπονδία για να γίνονται σωστά όλα αυτά.

----------


## aTomGR

Αν και offtopic είναι στατιστικό. Αν εξαιρέσουμε χώρες που δεν θέλουν τη com και δεν κατεβαίνουν στατιστικά οι χώρες με τις περισσότερες συμμετοχές είναι η Ιταλία Ισπανία, το Βέλγιο και η χώρα που το διοργανώνει.
Αν και οι Ισπανοί δεν έβγαλαν πολλά στατιστικά από το περσινό στη Γαλλία μπορεί κάποιος να βγάλει συμπεράσματα.

----------


## aTomGR

Και εδώ τα αντίστοιχα μετάλλια

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Η Ισπανοί έχουν κάνει λάθος σε αυτόν τον πινακα δεν βλέπουμε την Ελλάδα που έχει 2 χρυσά ούτε το Μαρόκο που έχει ένα αργυρο και τα νούμερα δεν είναι σωστά.

----------


## aTomGR

Τάκη αυτά είναι τα στατιστικά από τη tours και όχι από την Ισπανία. Οι Ισπανοί δεν έβγαλαν στατιστικά.

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Συγγνώμη Θάνο δεν το πρόσεξα.

----------

